# bonded brake shoes vs riveted



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

The GM service manual for the 65 GTO indicates a preference for riveted brake shoes vs bonded. I am installing the brakes on my 65 resto and would like to know what others have used. From my past experience the riveted shoes seemed softer and would think would be easier on the brake drums


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I honestly can't remember which mine has. I just used the standard replacement offered from NAPA. Either will probably last forever with the miles we go.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Back when this was the USA, a good set of Bendix riveted binders were considered top-o-the line. I would think that adhesives have come far enough in technology where it would no longer matter. IF you can get a good set at all...........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No difference any more, really. The bonded's work fine, and last a little longer, but the riveted linings will wear for years, since none of US are lame drivers!! The thing I found out a while back was to ask for the Raybestos red box, because the red box shoes were asbestos (yeah, the GOOD stuff!), but the blue box was the regular, compressed walnut shells or whatever stuff. Don't worry about wearing out drums, etc. These parts last almost forever. What kills brake drums, brake linings, and brake rotors? Two-footed drivers with one foot on the gas, one on the brake, and the radio turned up loud enough to overcome the metal-to-metal grinding coming from the wheels. If you inspect your brakes every other oil change, you'll never run 'em into the ground!


----------

